# Calling Contests



## hnt-em-all (Jun 17, 2002)

Hey, I've never been to one and was curious what I've got to look forward to.

I plan on attending a waterfowl extravaganza in Loveland, Colorado in mid-July.

Does anyone know if there are usually people there selling shotgun shell? I'd like to get some boxes of assorted Fasteel to pattern before buying a case of stuff that doesn't run in my gun.

Wow, I just rhymed that! I'm a poet and now I know it! 

That deserves a beer! :beer:

Take it easy!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've never been to one myself. But I have some tapes, including last years worlds. Being a judge would be tough, there's a lot of great callers.

I'm sure you'll find an assortment of products to test drive and by there as well.

Have fun!


----------



## WOODS AND WATER (Jun 23, 2002)

They are a good time and fun for all,they sell faststeel at sportsmans all the time and the stuff is cheap(i mean cost).Ill see you there....


----------



## hnt-em-all (Jun 17, 2002)

Thanks for the help guys!

Mark, are you going to be there on Sunday? I think that is when Str8 meat said the goose calling contest is. Does that sound right?

I'll probably only have a chance to get up there for one day. Do you think that would be my best bet?

Talk to ya later.


----------



## honkerhntr (Jun 20, 2002)

I am gong to try and make it down that way. I would like to hear some of the callers that going to be there!! I hope that I can get as good as these guys some day!! Like you mark!! What days is this thing takeing place? :beer:


----------



## hnt-em-all (Jun 17, 2002)

Hey honkerhntr,

It starts at noon on the 12th of July and goes through Sunday the 14th. Friday is the youth contests, exhibits open, and some seminars. Saturday is duck calling, state and open. Sunday is goose calling state and open. There may be a two-man goose calling on Saturday evening.

I've got some college buddies who live in Casper. At least, last I heard they still did!

Take it easy.


----------



## WOODS AND WATER (Jun 23, 2002)

I will be there for all contests,will compete in the state and open goose for sure might be in the 2 man but i think my partner cant make it...told him to be really sick so he can make it Bwhahahaha!!Se you guys there!!!


----------

